# What gauge strings for GCGCF?



## btfsam (Nov 8, 2010)

trying to tune my bass to the same tuning as my guitarist's 7 with a low g and the rest drop c

what gauge strings would hold a low G well with my 35' scale, I really like about a 115 for the dropped c on my 4 string
don't want em TOO tight but don't want em flapping all around as well
sorry if this is a sort of redundant post but i've googled and looked around on here and havent found much

thanks


----------



## Mr12ax7 (Nov 9, 2010)

I would say i .140 would be your best bet for your low G. Haha and i know how you feel about the tuning. im getting a conklin 7 string bass and tuning to hat you are tuning to. but its G/C/G/C/F/A/D. LONG LIVE OPEN G!! HAHA


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 9, 2010)

I recommend building a tension-balanced set from singles since it's a non-standard tuning. Circle K Strings sell a range of singles up to .254. They are excellent strings, super-flexible and perfect for very low tunings. There are reviews here at talkbass.

It's a good idea to keep all the strings at the same tension as the .115 C you like. If you download the Circle K Strings tension chart pdf you'll see a .115 C will have a tension of roughly 31.5 pounds.

So choosing gauges at a similar tension you get:

F .040 29.4 lbs
C .055 29.9 lbs
G .076 31.9 lbs
C .118 33.4 lbs
G .158 33.0 lbs

Having a roughly equal tension on all strings will even out the tone, volume, your technique and the stresses on the neck.


----------



## Dethosaurus (Nov 28, 2010)

.254? What would someone tune to with a .254? Drop Z flat? Jesus, that's like two octaves below the brown note. Also I want to buy a 5 string purpose made for this tuning, since all the music I write in is in Drop C on 6 string guitars and I love 5 strings too much to give em up and going higher is boring. Plus I could tune it to C Standard and do Gorguts covers! Yay!


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 29, 2010)

.254 is for extended range bass C#0 17 hertz. The C# below F# below B ... C#F#BEADG.

C#0 sounds like this (aiff file). Sample is from Octave 4 Plus who make strings up to .270 (that's for the 13 Hz G#00 below C#0).


----------



## Winspear (Nov 30, 2010)

You can get a 145 from D'addario. That should be almost perfect. It's great in G# on my bass. 
Makesure to get the LONGEST SCALE one though! I got Long Scale instead of Super Long and it tapers off JUST before the nut, resulting in it being too close to the fretboard. I had to pad the nut with paper and now it works fine


----------



## knuckle_head (Dec 1, 2010)

Dethosaurus said:


> .254? What would someone tune to with a .254? Drop Z flat? Jesus, that's like two octaves below the brown note.



Depends on the scale length - on my bass the .254 is 13 Hz A, and I hope to have a 42" scale bass at NAMM that will be G# with that gauge. G# at 36 pounds of tension - makes my teeth rattle just thinking about it.


----------

